# MAILMAN: Best Part of My Day



## Golden4Life (May 6, 2009)

awesome! What a good boy!


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

That is sooooooooooooooo cute!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Why does it say removed by the user?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> Why does it say removed by the user?


Whoever put that particular video up took it down. I've replaced it with another version.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you Danny!


----------

